# Is it worth waiting for Haswell?



## Risspartan117 (Jun 8, 2013)

When are the 4th Gen Intel processors hitting the Indian market?

I'm currently going for AMD FX8350 with ASUS Motherboard M5A97 EVO R2.0. Due to some financial issues and I'll not be able to make the purchase of the processor and MoBo before the end of June. Will the Next Gen Intel Processors be available by then? If not, should I wait another couple of weeks and get them instead?

I intend to upgrade my Proccy, Graphic Card and MoBo after 3-4 years anyways. If the next i7-4770K would be around 20k then it would be affordable, but the question is, would it be worth the wait and the extra bucks?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Check smcinternational.in. I think It is already available there for 19.6k .


----------



## Risspartan117 (Jun 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Check smcinternational.in. I think It is already available there for 19.6k .



That's good. Any news about the 4770K? Also is it recommended to go for this compared to AMD FX8350?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2013)

It is 4770k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> It is 4770k


and whats the news for compatible z8x chipset boards?


----------



## vkl (Jun 8, 2013)

Smcinternational have i7 4770 at their website near that price,they don't have i7 4770k listed on their website.
i7 4770 : INR 19845

As for Z87 chipset motherboards available online,smcinternational lists MSI GD-65 Gaming ;MSI Z77 MPower and MSI Z87-G43.
Primeabgb has listed Asus Gryphon Z87.Theitdepot have some got some Z87 and H87 chipset boards,Flipkart and primeabgb have listed few intel 8 series chipset boards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2013)

They have edited their website. I have seen i7 4770k at 19.6k 2 days before. The specification was also correct,3.5ghz. But now, it is not listed.


----------



## vkl (Jun 9, 2013)

^^Yeah,may be.I also remember seeing i7 4770 for 19.6k at their site,now the price has changed.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2013)

Maybe its wise to wait for some more motherboards to arrive from Asus and Gigabyte, no sense in MSI.

Maybe its wise to wait for some more motherboards to arrive from Asus and Gigabyte, no sense in MSI.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2013)

May be a bit of overclock may help FX 8350 but intel setup will cost almost 1.5x
AnandTech | Bench - CPU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2013)

Amd is and will always be vfm.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Amd is and will always be vfm.



Completely agreed buddy.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2013)

If you can afford then wait or Go with the FX8350 (Provided your needs are multithreaded / Multi Core Using Software i.e. Photoshop etc)


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Completely agreed buddy.



FX-8770 and *FX-9000* might change this


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> FX-8770 and *FX-9000* might change this



I assume you are pointing to possible high price @ launch ??


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2013)

yes ... these 220W TDP close to 5 Ghz cpus ( FX 9000 ) are AMD's flag ship product so they can price it around 20k for sure ( similar to i7 4770k) but who knows these can cost even more and won't be a VFM deal for the most for sure.

One more thing I would like to mention is  haswell indeed has support for many new features and extensions but applications taking advantages of such unique features are very less or yet to be released ( only god knows when ? )  and for most of the people they will be of no use unless softwares most commonly used stats integrating these features but this is on the devs to decide but from an average users point of view these features does not mean much so people who got a 2500k/2600l for gaming is still happy with what they have got and will be happy till a few successor of haswell comes out ( unless they can perform significantly better in many apps like SB did ) .. 

I think manufacturers are now too busy to just release their half baked products to get publicity which would help with their other products rather than going to the drawing board and making a striking new product but as all the chip manufacturers are focusing mainly to the mobile market it's hard to get a new performance product for desktop and that;s why we are getting cpus with less power consumption and less OC capability based on old limitations ( haswell ) or old cpus with finer chip to achieve high clock speed and TDP based on old architecture ( FX 9000).

Manufactures should really make some new performance cpus for desktop with balanced power consumption and nice OC capability and keep it apart form mobile cpu market instead of making some fusion products which will work well in both desktop and and as a mobile platform with little modification.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Same is the case with AMD. There are very very few consumer applications exploiting the its architecture. Intel is dominating while AMD is competing. Intel can easily pay the developers to promte the use of the expclusive features, the same whay Google din when Android was launched. And Intel does not desing desktop processors; their higher end laptop chips become the lower and mid end desktop chips and lower end server chips become the higher end desktop chips.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2013)

Regarding AMD FX-9000 series, they are not directly coming to the end user due to the other quality components they need. CPUs will be available initially in PCs through system integrators, but not to end-users.
AMD Unleashes FX-9000 Microprocessors with Up to 5GHz Clock-Speed - X-bit labs


----------



## d3p (Jun 12, 2013)

SMCinternational has Intel i7 4770 & 4430 Processors in stock.

Intel i7 4770 : 19.6k

Intel i7 4430 : 12k

Source : CPU | Mobo | Ram : Intel Launches 4th Gen Core “Haswell” Processors, Now Available @ SMC Exclusively


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread , but I don't really want to create a similar thread for the same request. 

I was planning on getting the i7-3770K series , but with the Haswell series into the mix.. I'm confused. On paper, there doesn't seem to be any major difference between the i7-3770K and i7-4770K (which is unavailable now in India, since I only found the regular 4770 in TheITDepot and SMC).

Similar dilemma here , i7-3770K or wait for 4770K to arrive in India and buy it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Similar dilemma here , i7-3770K or wait for 4770K to arrive in India and buy it?



Wait for Haswell


----------



## d3p (Jun 12, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread , but I don't really want to create a similar thread for the same request.
> 
> I was planning on getting the i7-3770K series , but with the Haswell series into the mix.. I'm confused. On paper, there doesn't seem to be any major difference between the i7-3770K and i7-4770K (which is unavailable now in India, since I only found the regular 4770 in TheITDepot and SMC).
> 
> Similar dilemma here , i7-3770K or wait for 4770K to arrive in India and buy it?



Wait for the Prices to stabilize & for good high end motherboards from different makers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

If one is opting for an Intel config, then its better to wait for Haswell, but if one is going for an AMD rig, then there isn't much (or probably no) sense in waiting.


----------



## magnet (Jun 13, 2013)

Isnt the haswell facing serious heating issue.
Instead of soldering they have used thermal paste within the CPU to connect the  inner parts which might be an issue.

Also the way rupee is and the way intel pricing it so high chances of 3770k getting cheaper looks too less.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2013)

magnet said:


> Instead of soldering they have used thermal paste within the CPU to connect the  inner parts which might be an issue.




Ooh! is it so??
BAD BAD BAD idea by intel cause no thermal paste can conduct as good as metal itself.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 13, 2013)

magnet said:


> Isnt the haswell facing serious heating issue.
> Instead of soldering they have used thermal paste within the CPU to connect the  inner parts which might be an issue.
> 
> Also the way rupee is and the way intel pricing it so high chances of 3770k getting cheaper looks too less.




Any concrete evidence of that.. I mean if you have the link from any reputed site confirming your doubts, please share it with us.



topgear said:


> yes ... these 220W TDP close to 5 Ghz cpus ( FX 9000 ) are AMD's flag ship product so they can price it around 20k for sure ( similar to i7 4770k) but who knows these can cost even more and won't be a VFM deal for the most for sure.
> 
> One more thing I would like to mention is  haswell indeed has support for many new features and extensions but applications taking advantages of such unique features are very less or yet to be released ( only god knows when ? )  and for most of the people they will be of no use unless softwares most commonly used stats integrating these features but this is on the devs to decide but from an average users point of view these features does not mean much so people who got a 2500k/2600l for gaming is still happy with what they have got and will be happy till a few successor of haswell comes out ( unless they can perform significantly better in many apps like SB did ) ..
> 
> ...



Why is the oc capability a requirement at the factory level.. do you mean higher base clock rates?
The reason for my doubt is, oc is to get more juice from a processor.. above the ideal clock speeds right?!. So what is the point of uderclocking a proccy, just to increase its oc capabilities.
Also why is not a 4700 better processor than OCed 8350...you get better performance without the hassle of overclocking? dosent it justify the extra money?
Please someone help if I am missing anything, as I have this doubt from a longtime (mainly because I am afraid of OCing as it may damage the product, decrease its life time, increase heat and electricity consumption.. there by indirectly increasing the costs)...


----------



## magnet (Jun 13, 2013)

Haswell heat surprises system builders | bit-tech.net


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2013)

waiting for haswell .. well haswell has heating issue and is a bad OCer - so getting a 3770K makes more sense but then again i7 2600/2700K was better than that  gee, firt AMD and now Intel .. amd literally bulldozed their cpu line with BD cpus and now with the haswell word I really hope Intel does not mean that the old cpus were better than this hence they choose the name has ( or was ) well


----------



## magnet (Jun 14, 2013)

Intel removes modest 'free' overclocking from standard Haswell CPUs - The Tech Report

No chance to overclock non  k series haswell


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2013)

al-right, Intel has a valid point there that the non K cpu is mainly targeted at business and consumer market and paying $20-30 extra for K part mainly due to OC capability thus performance increase is good as well but they should not have done this :



> Buying a K-series Haswell processor will set you back an extra $20-$30 over the equivalent standard model. The Core i7-4770K is priced $30 higher than the Core i7-4770, while the Core i5-4670K is $20 more than the Core i5-4670.
> 
> *Paying the extra for a K-series product also means giving up support for one of Haswell's key features, the TSX extensions that enable transactional memory. Intel has stripped out the VT-d device virtualization and vPro management features in the K series, as well.*
> 
> In the end, enthusiasts face a rather unfortunate set of choices in Intel's Haswell-based product offerings. We can't help but think this situation wouldn't exist if AMD were putting more competitive pressure on Intel.



why cut on features when you are paying for the manufacturer's flagship product ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> al-right, Intel has a valid point there that the non K cpu is mainly targeted at business and consumer market and paying $20-30 extra for K part mainly due to OC capability thus performance increase is good as well but they should not have done this :
> 
> 
> 
> *why cut on features when you are paying for the manufacturer's flagship product ?*


Maybe to shift commercial/high end users to Xeon?


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2013)

no no you get me wrong .. I mean many gamers and enthusiastic users needs VT-D feature to run apps like virtual box and they definitely won't get a Xeon cpu just to run/test some OS other than their primary OS.


----------

